

Things I Hate: Video That Auto-plays - runningskull
http://www.runningskull.com/2008/things-i-hate-video-that-auto-plays/

======
halo
Overly broad generalisation. The vast majority of sites should not have auto-
playing video or sound, however on sites where the user explicitly expects it
to happen then I'd deem it as being okay. Examples are YouTube or clicking on
a "Watch demo video" link - I'd regard in both cases "play video" as being
implicit.

~~~
sielskr
If someone can tell me how to disable autoplay of video in Firefox, I would be
grateful.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I use NoScript add-on and Flash Block. Between the two of them, they'll stop
90%.

<http://noscript.net/>

<http://flashblock.mozdev.org/>

